# Zombie Sound Request



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ok I need some help...and NO not the mental kind. I am looking for an angry zombie sound to go with my grave grabber. All I have been able to find is some lame mumbling or slight groaning sounds for a zombie and this thing is supposed to be ticked off and trying to get the heck out of his box or at least trying get to you so he can eat ur ankle. SOOOO come on haunt forum peeps, I know if anyone can help me out its you. THANKS


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

ok T here ya go i found a zombie sound however i have no audio at the moment and cant hear it but this is a very good reliable source i recommend it to you so use the search bar (right middle) to find more zombie sounds!!!

http://free-loops.com/download-free-loop-6094.html


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Psyc0 Walrus said:


> ok T here ya go i found a zombie sound however i have no audio at the moment and cant hear it but this is a very good reliable source i recommend it to you so use the search bar (right middle) to find more zombie sounds!!!
> 
> http://free-loops.com/download-free-loop-6094.html


"Free -loops" however you have to DONATE $10. lol.:googly:


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Worked for me. Click on the icon with the green arrow.


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Here's some good ones... Enter Zombie... or the specific title below was a long collection of sounds. If you want to download it you can join the site (it's free) once you join you can save the file... I downloaded this file already and could send it to you if ya think it's something you could use. Since it's a collection of sounds you could use Audacity to seperate the sounds and remove the "click" that is used to seperate them and make a unique track of your own.

http://www.freesound.org/searchText.php

(check the search file name box) zombies_voices.wav


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Im glad you asked this Turtle. I was looking for some sounds for mine also. Post up a pic of the grave escape. I want to check out your box.


----------

